# NREMt Basic help



## Vanatta67 (Jan 9, 2008)

I need some pointers on taking the test and what necessaraly to study, I failed because I need to study a little more airway and trauma any suggestions?

I take all the tests online and pass along with a few workbooks I dont get why I cant pass this test. I am in my paramedic class right now and I have a B+ but I cant pass my basic test, please help me out.


----------



## firecoins (Jan 9, 2008)

Haven't taken the NREMT-B.  Have you covered airways and trauma in medic class?


----------



## Shabo (Jan 9, 2008)

"I need some pointers on taking the test and what necessarily to study, I failed because I need to study a little more airway and trauma any suggestions?"

Are you saying this because those are the sections you missed or because you really feel that you don't know it? Sometimes you may be reading too much into a scenario.

In order to pass the test you can't assume anything outside of what the question tells you. If you make ANY assumptions your going to miss the question. BUT there will be things you can deduce from the question ie. a talking patient has an airway etc. When you read the questions look for key words like: But, Every, Always, Except, etc. because they can change everything about the question. In addition, if you stick to the order 1. Airway 2. Breathing 3. Circulation 4. Major life threats you should do fine.

Hope it helps,
Shabo


----------



## EMT19053 (Jan 9, 2008)

The key things to remember are your ABC's and medical control. Don't read to much into the question. When I took the NREMT-B test it seemed like three of the four answers could be the correct one. You need to choose the most correct answer for the information you are given. Good luck and think positive.


----------



## Vanatta67 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you for the pointers, I think I have been thinking a little more medic than basic when taking my test. My medic teacher currently was also my basic teacher and he is helping me out quite a bit.


----------

